# Caad8 R5000 under 15lbs?



## revlimitfunk (Mar 9, 2004)

I am thinking of getting the 2005, or maybe 2006, Cannondale R5000, and I want to get the weight under 15lbs. My previous bike, a Caad7 team issue with hollowgram crankset, 9-speed dura-ace and spinergy xaero lites weighed between 15 and 16lbs w/o pedals. The Caad8 is lighter, apparently, and I'm thinking of the following upgrades to start with:

Zero Gravity Ti Brakes (Replaces Dura-Ace)
Ksyrium SL (Replaces Ksyrium Elites)
Shimano Dura-Ace FC7800 Crankset (Replaces FSA Pro Team Issue Carbon)
Easton EC90 Bar (Replaces FSA RD-250)
Ritchey WCS Stem (Replaces FSA OS-140)
Easton EC90SLX Fork (Replaces Slice Premium)

What else do you think I can swap out to get it in the 14lb range? I don't want to go too weight-weenie and fragile, as I will be using this for racing too. Thanks.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*if you made those switches*

Here's what you'll get

Zero Gravity Ti Brakes (Replaces Dura-Ace) *-135gram *
Ksyrium SL (Replaces Ksyrium Elites) *-125grams *
Shimano Dura-Ace FC7800 Crankset (Replaces FSA Pro Team Issue Carbon) *+170grams depending on length*
Easton EC90 Bar (Replaces FSA RD-250) *-50grams depending on length*
Ritchey WCS Stem (Replaces FSA OS-140) * -15grams depending on length*
Easton EC90SLX Fork (Replaces Slice Premium) *-15grams *

*Total loss of 170 grams =.374lbs*


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

A slice premium really has such a good weight??? and also, I though FSA stuff usually was a bit porkier...


----------



## revlimitfunk (Mar 9, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> Here's what you'll get
> 
> Zero Gravity Ti Brakes (Replaces Dura-Ace) *-135gram *
> Ksyrium SL (Replaces Ksyrium Elites) *-125grams *
> ...



So what do you recommend then to get below 15lbs, or to maximize weight loss?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Go to Weight weenies website.*



revlimitfunk said:


> So what do you recommend then to get below 15lbs, or to maximize weight loss?


I don't know CAAD 8 components so I reccomend doing your home work here
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php

Good luck!


----------



## GaryJaz (Sep 21, 2005)

WAZCO said:


> Here's what you'll get
> 
> Zero Gravity Ti Brakes (Replaces Dura-Ace) *-135gram *
> Ksyrium SL (Replaces Ksyrium Elites) *-125grams *
> ...



Wazco, do your crank weights include the other parts that have to be included? If the FSA really weighs 170 grams lighter, I would think hard about getting one. I assume the FSA has external bearings, like the newer Shimano stuff, so it's got to be close to being as stiff. Anyone have an opinion on this? I would like to know as I'm thinking of upgrading to a 2006 R5000, and it only comes with an FSA crank. 

-garyjaz


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

GaryJaz said:


> Wazco, do your crank weights include the other parts that have to be included? If the FSA really weighs 170 grams lighter, I would think hard about getting one. I assume the FSA has external bearings, like the newer Shimano stuff, so it's got to be close to being as stiff. Anyone have an opinion on this? I would like to know as I'm thinking of upgrading to a 2006 R5000, and it only comes with an FSA crank.
> 
> -garyjaz


chances are, your FSA Pro Team Carbon has an ISIS BB (or an octalink). those cranks never really weighed less than old 9s DA, and an ISIS BB with a steel spindle would be more than the old DA BB. switching the whole thing (FSA crankset + BB) to the 10s DA crankset +BB would therefore save at least 30g. take note, the new FSA K-force with the integrated BB is in reality no lighter than 10s DA. the SL-K is actually heavier, despite being carbon. so, the upgrades you specified would quite likely bring you to 15lbs, or even less. 

now, the issue of cost-effectiveness. the Ksyrium SLs aren't really that light, check the weightweenies site. you can get a great set of handbuilts from Mike Garcia of oddsandendos.com for about $429 shipped, mine weigh 1517g verified on a scale. the Ks will be $3-400 more, and they'll weigh more than that. if you want to stick with prebuilts, the Reynolds Alta or Easton/Velomax Ascent/Tempest would be good buys (I'm sure there are others that someone else will mention). as for swapping your fork, that's not cost-effective either. swapping a CAAD7 frame to a CAAD8 doesn't exactly make a great deal of sense unless the CAAD7 is the wrong size or cracked ... the CAAD8 is, what, 30g lighter? and you're swapping to a standard crankset, and even 10s DA is heavier than Cannondale's integrated set. I'd keep the frame.

in the end, of course, it's your money and your bike, get yourself something you'll enjoy! to get a CAAD whatever to 14lbs without using carbon wheels may be a little tricky.


----------



## GaryJaz (Sep 21, 2005)

weiwentg said:


> chances are, your FSA Pro Team Carbon has an ISIS BB (or an octalink). those cranks never really weighed less than old 9s DA, and an ISIS BB with a steel spindle would be more than the old DA BB. switching the whole thing (FSA crankset + BB) to the 10s DA crankset +BB would therefore save at least 30g. take note, the new FSA K-force with the integrated BB is in reality no lighter than 10s DA. the SL-K is actually heavier, despite being carbon. so, the upgrades you specified would quite likely bring you to 15lbs, or even less.
> 
> now, the issue of cost-effectiveness. the Ksyrium SLs aren't really that light, check the weightweenies site. you can get a great set of handbuilts from Mike Garcia of oddsandendos.com for about $429 shipped, mine weigh 1517g verified on a scale. the Ks will be $3-400 more, and they'll weigh more than that. if you want to stick with prebuilts, the Reynolds Alta or Easton/Velomax Ascent/Tempest would be good buys (I'm sure there are others that someone else will mention). as for swapping your fork, that's not cost-effective either. swapping a CAAD7 frame to a CAAD8 doesn't exactly make a great deal of sense unless the CAAD7 is the wrong size or cracked ... the CAAD8 is, what, 30g lighter? and you're swapping to a standard crankset, and even 10s DA is heavier than Cannondale's integrated set. I'd keep the frame.
> 
> in the end, of course, it's your money and your bike, get yourself something you'll enjoy! to get a CAAD whatever to 14lbs without using carbon wheels may be a little tricky.


Thanks for the info. In fact, I have a 56 cm caad 7 with a Mega Exo Gossamer (I put this in for the triple I started with). I think it's a a bit too big. I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam, and doing the .67 calculations I come up with 54.4 cm being ideal. 

I got into racing with this thing and I think the all-aluminum frame is fine for racing, maybe even better than the six13. My caad 7 does not have the oversized bb and so I wouldn't be losing out on this by going to the caad 8. Does anyone have the specs for the 2006's? Does the caad 8 come with standard and oversized bb's?


----------

